# Man Who Shot Crossroads Mall Terrorist Is USPSA Competitor, 3-Gun Shooter



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The right man in the right spot at the right time.



> USPSA Shooter, 3-Gunner, and NRA-certified firearms instructor Jason Falconer has been identified as the man who shot and killed a 22-year-old Somali immigrant who went on a stabbing rampage inside a St. Cloud, (MN) Mall on Saturday.
> 
> The apparent terrorist-who apparently asked victims if they were Muslims before stabbing them-was engaged by Falconer inside the mall.
> 
> ...


Man Who Shot Crossroads Mall Terrorist Is USPSA Competitor, 3-Gun Shooter ? Bearing Arms

What do you think Gunny?









He picked the wrong mall.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Give him a medal of honor , and a free one month paid vacation to were ever he wants to go, free of charge .


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Wonder what the gun control advocates have to say now!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Oddcaliber said:


> Wonder what the gun control advocates have to say now!


They'll still spin it.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good guy with a gun stops bad guy with a gun.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

At least he put his ammo on target and for a good cause...


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Hero was also carrying illegally wasn't he? Wonder how long it will take them to go after him.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Boss Dog said:


> Hero was also carrying illegally wasn't he? Wonder how long it will take them to go after him.


No he was legal. In MN it does not matter that the mall posted no guns, as he can still carry into any business such posted as state law trumps. The worst consequence would have been a trespass. In MN you can carry everywhere except inside school (you can on school property), on federal land and in courthouses, jails and prisons.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Disarming law abiding citizens is stupid. Taking guns out of law abiding hands when we are under attack is insane.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Buy this man a drink or 10.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Malls seem an easy target. I think we'll see a lot more of this in coming months. TO ARMS!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Three shots through. Guy kept getting up and he'd shoot him again. Must have been nervous and missed the "A" zone.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Boss Dog said:


> Hero was also carrying illegally wasn't he? Wonder how long it will take them to go after him.


Many states allow former officers to carry without the normal rigmarole of getting a separate license.
Since most state laws about not carrying include an exception for officers, he's might be in the clear on all counts.

I don't know MN law, but that is my expectation.

Also, as much training as he's had, and experiences he's been exposed to, he might make the decision to carry even when it isn't kosher to do so.
A man makes his choices, he has to live with them.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Oddcaliber said:


> Wonder what the gun control advocates have to say now!


The same thing: 'Only Cops and Licensed Guards Should Have Guns'

Reality does not dent their self-deluded pathological fantasy.

Nothing changes with these people.

Remember there are only three categories of people:

Some must always make mistakes to learn from the pain.
Some actually can learn from the mistakes of others.
Some just never learn.

The third appears to be most common, and apparently the most vocal.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Many states allow former officers to carry without the normal rigmarole of getting a separate license.
> Since most state laws about not carrying include an exception for officers, he's might be in the clear on all counts.
> 
> I don't know MN law, but that is my expectation.
> ...


Federal law, HR 218 allows him to carry, if trained.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> Federal law, HR 218 allows him to carry, if trained.


I'd heard of this, but it still has restrictions, such as private property and federal sites.
However, after a bit more reading on the subject, MN law does not make carrying passed a sign an offense until you have also been asked to leave by the property owner(or liaison) and have refused to do so. Then it's a $25 misdemeanor charge.

So, in this case, he didn't even need to protections offered under LEOSA.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

LEOSA allows retired Police Officers, active Police Officers and those who have 15 years of law enforcement experience to carry nationally. I don't know all of the ins and outs, but I do know that after I retire I just have to qualify once a year.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Good guy with a gun stops bad guy with a gun.


I think the particular alleged perp he sent to see Allah was using a knife.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I will give money to support this guys defense!! My 20 yr. old daughter attends U of M. Like most she likes to shop there. I've told her, it could have been you. One more year and she will carry the klcr. Everytime I hear of crap like this I think of my only child, I'm sure fumes come out my ears. Hurts my heart.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Good guy with a gun stops bad guy with a gun.


The spin will be something to the effect of "Mean guy with a gun kills a poor refugee while the refugee struggles with trying to acclimate to his new environment. "


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Buy this man a drink or 10.


Plus a case of his favorite ammo!


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Oddcaliber said:


> Wonder what the gun control advocates have to say now!


I'm sure they will find a way to blame our guy. Young somali immigrant armed with just a knife. Watch how people will twist this. They will say he is a marksman and he could have shot the knife out of the terrorist' hand. But no, he intentionally killed him.

In my book, our guy is justified 100%. The somali kid is a terrorist and he deserved to get whacked.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

So many terrorists, so few good guys. You won't here much about this hero, I bet the media quickly drops the story.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> So many terrorists, so few good guys. You won't here much about this hero, I bet the media quickly drops the story.


I believe it has been forgotten already... I'm guessing it will come back up if they find a way to turn things around and blame the shooter


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Anyone in MN with a permit could have carried at the mall just as the officer did. As I previously said, only federal property, court houses & jails and inside schools are no go. Otherwise you can carry everywhere regardless what is posted. That is state law.


----------

